# gator kills two hog dogs on altamaha



## hog hunter20 (Aug 3, 2010)

monday morning I went to south ga to hunt with a buddy of mine on a place he has thats eat up with hogs... well we turned out first thing and caught a good boar .. we tied the hog and sent the dogs on well they never hit on any thing so we loaded up on the ranger and went to another spot. it wasnt fifteen minutes after we turned out the dogs had a hog jumped and running.. well my garmin showed them headed to the river so we took after them and when we got there it said they were bayed but one was across the river and one  still on our side.. well the one on our side barked a few times not wanting to swim the river and my female was bayed solid across the river. well we walked to the edge of the river cause we heard a splash. it was one of my dogs swimming across to my female bayed. my buddy says look there is the hog swimming across again and the dog head straight to him. well that thing swimming was a huge gator who hit my dog like a torpedo... and took him straight down it was horrible... well we jump on the ranger to go get a boat to cross the river to get my female who is still bayed by time i make it back she has tried to cross back and has been taken by the gator too.. so i lost my two best dogs same day due to a gator ...here is a picture of the male dog (black boy) do not have a picture of my female Daisey


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry bout your dogs.  Thats the one thing here down south.  You gotta be extremely careful with those dang swamp lizards


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 3, 2010)

hope you make a pair of boots outta that gater


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow. I'm always worried my dogs getting eat up! I can't believe that gator got two of yours!.. I Hate it for you. Best wishes and better luck next time.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 3, 2010)

sorry about your dogs...that is horrific ...cant harvest the gator only can kill it in GA unless you have permit


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 3, 2010)

Dont know how long the   gps collars will last hours wise , but my quick track collars will still pick up in the stomach of a  big lizard,  have gone "fishing"  about 4 times in the last 5yrs,  and caught  a few  "culls" at first till  we found the one we were after. One of them was nice enough to take 1 dog  from water on to land  about 20 yrds. I know its not as good as having ur dogs back, but atleast u can get the  150 dlr collar back. The only collar we never got back  was the first time it ever hapnd, and honestly  about 10 days later, we went back  and could still pick the collar up,but could never pin point it. I know how u feel, seems like they know which is the best dog in the bunch.Sorry man..


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Aug 3, 2010)

Ask arrendale whati do when my dogs get in a gater infested swamp!!!!! sorry to hear that i woulda went in  after the dog or gator


----------



## hog hunter20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks guys...my garmin collars would pick up every now and then..it showed one dog had moved from 100yards to 500 straight down the river...really though losing two of your best dogs in the same day


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 3, 2010)

Heard several sad stories like that here in Florida.  Really sucks.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 3, 2010)

Time to go lizard fishin.


----------



## rage (Aug 3, 2010)

i hate that man...


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 3, 2010)

Man I still can’t believe that happen!!! We really had high hopes for those two dogs especially daisy. She was one the best young dogs I have seen in quite awhile. Forget the river and swamps buddy and let’s pull out the night vision out and hit some fields


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry bud. Had gators get three from my friends couple summers ago while we were hunting.one from behind me while i was swimming my dogs out.best thing you can do imo is get in there with them and that will usually hold them at bay and never leave them alone in the water.jester is right about the law but my rule is you swim towards my dogs  and im sending you to the bottom permanently.


----------



## pitbull (Aug 3, 2010)

I lost one last year to a gator! I gate to hear that, IM STILL TORE UP BOUT MINE!


----------



## Fifty (Aug 3, 2010)

Man thats rough. Hate to hear that.


----------



## redka (Aug 3, 2010)

We used to camp out on sandbars on the Ocmulgee, but since gators made a comeback years ago...no more spending the night on a sandbar.


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 3, 2010)

I hate it for ya Dude. Feel ya pain. Time to get some revenge.


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 3, 2010)

And it seems to always be the best dogs in the group. Why?


----------



## hogrunner (Aug 3, 2010)

That's why you tote 44 mag and start putting some lead his way, darn it if I'm gonna watch my dog get eat!!


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 3, 2010)

What you mean START carrying a gun! Grasshopper.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Sorry for lose.*



hog hunter20 said:


> monday morning I went to south ga to hunt with a buddy of mine on a place he has thats eat up with hogs... well we turned out first thing and caught a good boar .. we tied the hog and sent the dogs on well they never hit on any thing so we loaded up on the ranger and went to another spot. it wasnt fifteen minutes after we turned out the dogs had a hog jumped and running.. well my garmin showed them headed to the river so we took after them and when we got there it said they were bayed but one was across the river and one  still on our side.. well the one on our side barked a few times not wanting to swim the river and my female was bayed solid across the river. well we walked to the edge of the river cause we heard a splash. it was one of my dogs swimming across to my female bayed. my buddy says look there is the hog swimming across again and the dog head straight to him. well that thing swimming was a huge gator who hit my dog like a torpedo... and took him straight down it was horrible... well we jump on the ranger to go get a boat to cross the river to get my female who is still bayed by time i make it back she has tried to cross back and has been taken by the gator too.. so i lost my two best dogs same day due to a gator ...here is a picture of the male dog (black boy) do not have a picture of my female Daisey


 
 Where at on the altamaha river?


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 3, 2010)

Man that sucks. Sorry for the loss


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> What you mean START carrying a gun! Grasshopper.



Come on ole wise one ya cant count the ones thats shot.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 4, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Come on ole wise one ya cant count the ones thats shot.



can't count dead lizards anyway  like Cajun Says SSS


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Aug 4, 2010)

hog hunter20 said:


> monday morning I went to south ga to hunt with a buddy of mine on a place he has thats eat up with hogs... well we turned out first thing and caught a good boar .. we tied the hog and sent the dogs on well they never hit on any thing so we loaded up on the ranger and went to another spot. it wasnt fifteen minutes after we turned out the dogs had a hog jumped and running.. well my garmin showed them headed to the river so we took after them and when we got there it said they were bayed but one was across the river and one  still on our side.. well the one on our side barked a few times not wanting to swim the river and my female was bayed solid across the river. well we walked to the edge of the river cause we heard a splash. it was one of my dogs swimming across to my female bayed. my buddy says look there is the hog swimming across again and the dog head straight to him. well that thing swimming was a huge gator who hit my dog like a torpedo... and took him straight down it was horrible... well we jump on the ranger to go get a boat to cross the river to get my female who is still bayed by time i make it back she has tried to cross back and has been taken by the gator too.. so i lost my two best dogs same day due to a gator ...here is a picture of the male dog (black boy) do not have a picture of my female Daisey




Man that is some kind a awful. I feel for ya bud and Hawg dawg makes a good point it always seems to be the cream of the crop that gets taken away too quick!! I hope that the last hlaf of this year trreats ya better man!!!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 4, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Sorry bud. Had gators get three from my friends couple summers ago while we were hunting.one from behind me while i was swimming my dogs out.best thing you can do imo is get in there with them and that will usually hold them at bay and never leave them alone in the water.jester is right about the law but my rule is you swim towards my dogs  and im sending you to the bottom permanently.




What about teaching the kids to follow the rules like you were talking about in the other thread about kids deer hunting with a rifle during muzzleloader season?




T


----------



## WOODARD29 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Sorry bud*

ME I'M GOING  TAKE MY GLOC WHERE EVA I HUNT, BEAR, HOG, GATOR, PERSON. DON'T CARE I WILL PROTECT MY DOGS, AND LET THE LAWYER SORT IT OUT. POLICE DOG PART OF THE FORCE, KICK ONE,AND FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENS. I FEEL THE SAME WAY ABOUT MY DOGS, I WILL PROTECT MY FAMILY, DOGS AND ALL FROM WHATEVA...IF IT RESULTS IN JAIL, I'LL MAKE BAIL.


----------



## hoghunter74 (Aug 4, 2010)

They are up the Ogeechee also.  Guy told me he had been hunting that location for 30 years and hadn't seen one.  The first good dog I ever bought got taken by an 11'within the first six months of owning her.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry about your two dogs.  I guess that's the cost of dogging in a Ga river swamp.

Once the wardens round up all these gator poachers, we'll be over run with hogs.


----------



## pig man (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry about your dogs. I think I would be having GATOR TAIL for supper.


----------



## wildlifecory (Aug 4, 2010)

sorry for your loss

probably not what you want to hear, but next time jump in the river with em.  If you get in there you ain't gonna loose a dog.


----------



## jferguson2641 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dogs man...


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Aug 4, 2010)

hey buddy sorry too hear that..call me got something for ya


----------



## hogrunner (Aug 4, 2010)

One day young grasshopper when that big boar is whooping your dogs and all you got is some mule tape and a cheesy knife you gonna wish you had some lead to throw!!  Trust me had it happen plenty.  Or your dogs in river bout to drown on a hog and you can't get in cause you might drown you take a clear shot and everybody wins.  Just in case kinda protection!!


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 4, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> I never take a gun when i go. There not needed a peace of rope or my double bladed flea market knife will get the job done.



Thats what I have said for 10 yrs but I changed my mind on two diffrent hunts this year and I no longer will leave the truck without my pistol on my side!!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 4, 2010)

throwback said:


> what about teaching the kids to follow the rules like you were talking about in the other thread about kids deer hunting with a rifle during muzzleloader season?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no law against protecting your family.would you not do the same for your wife or child in the river.most fathers teach their son to protect their family and property maybe yours was hoping for a girl:d


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 4, 2010)

QUOTE=Apex Predator;5178324]Sorry about your two dogs.  I guess that's the cost of dogging in a Ga river swamp.

Once the wardens round up all these gator poachers, we'll be over run with hogs.[/QUOTE]

[ KEEP DREAMING


----------



## Throwback (Aug 4, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> no law against protecting your family.would you not do the same for your wife or child in the river.most fathers teach their son to protect their family and property maybe yours was hoping for a girl:d



i can assure you your dog is  not my kid and my dog is not my family. It is a dog. 

T


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 5, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> no law against protecting your family.would you not do the same for your wife or child in the river.most fathers teach their son to protect their family and property maybe yours was hoping for a girl:d



I'm all about protecting my family, but I wouldn't take my wife and kids downtown trolling for crack dealers either.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 5, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> I never take a gun when i go. There not needed a peace of rope or my double bladed flea market knife will get the job done.



true...but both ends of that lizard are dangerous...make sure you jump right in the middle of it's back while you are using that mule tape you brought to tie the front end of it...don't worry much about that flea market knife...lizard hide is allot tougher than hog hide…or you can just stand on the bank and put a couple of rounds in its head….just because you carry the pistol in doesn’t mean you have to use it…don’t you carry other thing in that you don’t use sometimes


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 5, 2010)

Man that's rough.I hope things get better,I always happens to me in three's.call me my cricket dog is breed I think,you'll still have some of daisey's blood.


----------



## Swordfish (Aug 5, 2010)

Dang that sucks in the worst way! Man I'm sorry to hear that. 
I hate them lizards, theres way too many of them around nowadays.


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Aug 5, 2010)

> You take the knife and put it right under its head and push down on its head, After you get the knife between the gator and the ground. And i once saw my buddy kill one in the water with a knife. He said he stabed for his heart and it hit the gators i guess. But you gotta get that softer under belly cause nothing can go threw the top but a bullet.


You've never killed a gator with a knife,I can assure you of that!  Anyone who has any experiance with gators knows that that is NOT the way to kill one with a knife!!! Try the soft spot at the base of the top of the skull where the skull meets the body...2 inches in, give it a wiggle and you have a dead gator!!! 

There is no shame in carring a pistol on a hog hunt. It could be the differance between taking your favorite dog home to doctor him up or taking him home to plant in the ground!!!

True Grit


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 5, 2010)

POP-A-TOP said:


> You've never killed a gator with a knife,I can assure you of that!  Anyone who has any experiance with gators knows that that is NOT the way to kill one with a knife!!! Try the soft spot at the base of the top of the skull where the skull meets the body...2 inches in, give it a wiggle and you have a dead gator!!!
> 
> There is no shame in carring a pistol on a hog hunt. It could be the differance between taking your favorite dog home to doctor him up or taking him home to plant in the ground!!!
> 
> True Grit


I second this. Been there done that!  well stated POP-A-TOP!


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 5, 2010)

102,  I  would like to meet ur "buddy"  It seems like he has done it all,hes got a walker dog with a 2 day nose,he kills  gators in the water  with a knife, what else does he have or do. I use to have a "friend " like that to when i was little,but when i got older  my parents told me he wasnt real...


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 5, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> my parents told me he wasnt real...



 my..my...mine never told me

grasshopper 

i take my beep beep...but i don't use it


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 5, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> 102,  I  would like to meet ur "buddy"  It seems like he has done it all,hes got a walker dog with a 2 day nose,he kills  gators in the water  with a knife, what else does he have or do. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sounds like CHUCK NORRIS has come to georgia


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 5, 2010)

Hate to hear about your dogs, while I never have had it happen before it is a very real possibility on these creeks running off the Flint. I have not shot anything with my handgun while hog hunting, though I should have on a couple occasions would have saved some misery for the dogs. Having said that there is not a time that I have entered the woods where I did not wear my .357 S&W. Again I am sorry about your dogs.


----------



## DAKILLER (Aug 5, 2010)

all i can say is my dogs which are not hunting dogs now are part of my family and i will protect them just as fast as i would one of kids or my wife.one time at a store in town a smart elec punk playing with an rc car made the statement he would run my dog all over the parking lot with it.he was quickly made aware that would be his second mistake of the day,the first being waking up.i told him a target as big as him i could hit with my eyes closed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Well when i said that i was meaning i dont take a gun with me hog hunting. When iam hog hunting them 2 things is all i need. lol, But i usaly have a break stick so make that 3 things i need. lol, I bet you money i can kill a gator with that knife tho done it before. You take the knife and put it right under its head and push down on its head, After you get the knife between the gator and the ground. And i once saw my buddy kill one in the water with a knife. He said he stabed for his heart and it hit the gators i guess. But you gotta get that  softer under belly cause nothing can go threw the top but a bullet.





What is that gator gonna be doin` while you`re gettin` that knife in position?   Be careful that you don`t stab or cut yourself.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 5, 2010)

IN all seriousness hoghunter20 I hate it for you. I know it sucks.  I always wondered how many dogs in south ga got ate by them things. 

T


----------



## jparrott (Aug 5, 2010)

I think i know that guy is his names tarzan.


----------



## jparrott (Aug 5, 2010)

*Huge gator*

What size knife would you use on this one.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 5, 2010)

jparrott said:


> I think i know that guy ,his names tarsan.


----------



## vonnick52 (Aug 5, 2010)

jparrott said:


> What size knife would you use on this one.



He caught and tied that one.  That one is too little to kill with a knife.  If they are under 8' he just looks at 'em mean and "talks rough at 'em" and they give up!


----------



## jparrott (Aug 5, 2010)

wolfpack said:


>



so you know him too.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 5, 2010)

In all respect Hoghunter 20, sorry we got off topic . this was suppose to be about u losing 2 good dogs, But when "Rambo" chimed in  about  huntn with  a stick and a peace of string. and killn gators with a knife in the water, we couldnt help it.  i am sorry about ur dogs, Did u ever get ur collars back?


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 5, 2010)

This time of year is a good time to take a break and give the dogs a rest.  Between the heat and gators, many good dogs are lost every year.

Dave


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 5, 2010)

GOT PICKED FOR ZONE 6 AGAIN SO I WILL BE REMOVING AT LEAST ONE MORE FROM MY RIVER HOG HUNTING AREA BEFORE HE GETS THE CHANCE AT MY DOGS.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 5, 2010)

hogdog76 said:


> got picked for zone 6 again so i will be removing at least one more from my river hog hunting area before he gets the chance at my dogs.



get um


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 6, 2010)

HD

we are fortunate that most of our crossings are small creeks...this time of year when we are cooling dogs in creeks or ponds..you can believe there is one of us with a rifle standing lizard patrol


----------



## hog hunter20 (Aug 6, 2010)

no i have not gotten my collars back but still trying.. we half tracked one of the dogs to a dead lake off of the river full of lilly pads and duck weed.. i figured thats were the gator stays. but there was not just one gator there were two .. maybe a male and female who knows, i know one thing they love dogs..


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 6, 2010)

hog hunter20 said:


> no i have not gotten my collars back but still trying.. We half tracked one of the dogs to a dead lake off of the river full of lilly pads and duck weed.. I figured thats were the gator stays. But there was not just one gator there were two .. Maybe a male and female who knows, i know one thing they love dogs..


if they took the dogs they are probably good gators so put up a thread looking for somebody who just pulled that permit and lead them to them.


----------



## keowens31 (Aug 7, 2010)

hey hog hunter 20, not sure just where you guys were at, but my neighbor lost a fine cat dog friday night to a huge gator in the altamaha. were going in the morning to try and recover the tracking collar and a shock collar. we have tracked the dog (or whats left of him) under a large tree out in the river. not sure how the recovery will go, but were going to try... the river is low now and all the slughs have dried up for the most part, GATORS ARE HUNGRY.


----------



## hog hunter20 (Aug 8, 2010)

its getting ridiculous at how many gators there are getting to be in that river..


----------



## bigmike82 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry bout your dogs man. Hey jparrot, how big was that gator? He looks 13ft long if he's an inch. Look at the size of that one with the deer in his jaws..... gollllllllly I feel bad for any dog who runs into one of them.


----------



## baybranch02 (Oct 31, 2010)

GA should have a gator season like LA and get them under control. I know theres some Swamp People fans on here! Turn Trapper Joe, Troy and Jr lose on them! Sorry abt ur dogs ive lost them to gators,cars, pseudorabies, bad hogs and thieves.


----------



## boarbutcher (Oct 31, 2010)

bigmike82 said:


> Sorry bout your dogs man. Hey jparrot, how big was that gator? He looks 13ft long if he's an inch. Look at the size of that one with the deer in his jaws..... gollllllllly I feel bad for any dog who runs into one of them.



That is the same gator in both pics.


----------



## Lil D (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry about that man.


----------



## Big_Country_311 (Nov 2, 2010)

Had the same thing happen last year. We were huntin' a farm that backed up to the Flint. Garmin showed the dog bayed up on the river bank but when we got there...NOTHIN. Bout a month or so later, Two guys that had gator tags had killed this one and found the dog inside. At least we got a little feeling of payback. I guess it's all part of it. Gator was over 13'!


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Nov 3, 2010)

I lost a walker female in a swamp almost 20 years ago near Cordele to a gator. Got out of coon hunting after that. I had too much love and investment in the dog to go through it again.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 4, 2010)

I hate it you lost both dogs.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Nov 23, 2010)

Throwback said:


> What about teaching the kids to follow the rules like you were talking about in the other thread about kids deer hunting with a rifle during muzzleloader season?



There is a big difference in intentionally breaking game laws just for the sake of it (hunting w/ center fire rifles in muzzleloader season) and preventing a wild animal from killing your dog.  Enormous.



Throwback said:


> i can assure you your dog is  not my kid and my dog is not my family. It is a dog.



I feel sorry for your dog.

At any rate your dog is your personal property.  If a wild animal was about to kill my dog I would elect to protect my personal property by shooting the wild animal assuming I had no other options for protecting the dog (I couldn't call it back to safety in time, etc.).  If I was successful then the game warden and the court system could determine whether my actions merited punishment or not, but my dog would be alive (I would have my personal property).

Also, look at it this way, in Georgia it is lawful to use deadly force on another person to protect your life or your personal property.  If it is lawful to kill another human to protect your personal property shouldn't it be acceptable to kill a wild animal for the same reason??  Is the lizard due greater protection under the law than a human?

Your dog is just a dog and that alligator is just a big reptile.


----------

